# Pharmacom labs?



## WannabeAesthetics (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi.

Does anyone know much or even use pharmacom labs and what you're experience and views from them?


----------



## Floyd67 (Aug 16, 2017)

Only ever used their Clen and it was potent, 40mg had me in serious cramps.


----------



## bigdanwayoflife (Feb 7, 2008)

I used a few of there products and there decent. Just expensive


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Used their test and tren. Both good. Expensive though and would opt for triumph as it's cheaper and just as good.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

WannabeAesthetics said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does anyone know much or even use pharmacom labs and what you're experience and views from them?


 Loads of Ugl labs attach the word 'Pharma' onto their name - with Pharmacom it's not that much of a stretch.

Huge range, vials and amps, consistently dosed, hygenic - and expensive. If money isn't an object, use them - if not plenty of other labs as good or nearly so...


----------



## Davy Crockett (Feb 3, 2018)

I've purchased their test E 250 amps, 300 vials and sustanon 300, as well as all my AI gear from them.

I highly recommend them and have never had any issue with them. There's a web site from an independent testing company that has the analytical results from different labs showing the actual dosage and pharmacom usually have consistence accurate results. Some labs have different esters and dosage thats well off what you think you're getting, so in my opinion quality costs more and you only get what you pay for and its worth paying a little extra for that peace of mind.

For me its the only lab I trust as reading the forum on here there's lots of untrustworthy ones about.


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

Only thing I use.every now and again they do a sale..I'd rather pay more and get good stuff...yes there is cheaper and just as good maybe..but there are little to no fakes and it's worth extra for me.


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

They are legitimate


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

if you don't mind spending a little more then definitely use


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Does pharmacom Have a uk website or is it all from abroad?

(not asking for a website /source btw)


----------



## Zeal (Jan 12, 2017)

Legit lab,becareful tho with their high dosage concentration is damn stonk.the test e500 get my arse swollen for good couples of day,feverish sensation,elevated body temp.

But the rest are all okay.used them.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

naugahyde said:


> Loads of Ugl labs attach the word 'Pharma' onto their name - with Pharmacom it's not that much of a stretch.
> 
> Huge range, vials and amps, consistently dosed, hygenic - and expensive. If money isn't an object, use them - if not plenty of other labs as good or nearly so...


 You seen their set up personally?


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Sen said:


> You seen their set up personally?


 Was looking to post reply same as you mate sounds like he's been in the "lab" lol I mean how the hell can anyone know its hygienic and dosed consistently.


----------



## kane7 (Mar 6, 2018)

used their Stanos (winstrol) & it was good stuff


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Just a heads up guys - had to delete a couple of posts in this thread due to explicit mention of prices. Please no actual numbers for pricing, is against forum rules.

Thanks all.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Sen said:


> You seen their set up personally?


 No - haven't seen Pfizer's either - have you?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

naugahyde said:


> No - haven't seen Pfizer's either - have you?


 How can you compare an illegal steroid lab to one of the biggest pharmaceutical companies!!


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

naugahyde said:


> No - haven't seen Pfizer's either - have you?


 No. That's why I don't comment on their set up.

Great comparison though. Ugl vs pharma.


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Think there use to be a video online of their facilities or something as such


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

Sen said:


> You seen their set up personally?


 There is a video of their setup floating around, maybe it is on YouTube. It is a very pro setup.

Edited, here


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

GMDJ said:


> There is a video of their setup floating around, maybe it is on YouTube. It is a very pro setup.
> 
> Edited, here


 Could be any lab. Does look pretty special though to be fair!!


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Sen said:


> Could be any lab. Does look pretty special though to be fair!!


 How can it be 'any lab' when its rather clearly Pharmacom products being produced?! So many people love to talk s**t with absolutely zero knowledge. Pharmacom is one of the best posh UGL available today, yes they are expensive, but only in comparison to back room brewed 'labs'.

I have used Pharmacom and would use again without question, although I am also quite happy with other brands too.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

Fina said:


> How can it be 'any lab' when its rather clearly Pharmacom products being produced?! So many people love to talk s**t with absolutely zero knowledge. Pharmacom is one of the best posh UGL available today, yes they are expensive, but only in comparison to back room brewed 'labs'.
> 
> I have used Pharmacom and would use again without question, although I am also quite happy with other brands too.


 You're saying someone who's decent with a computer couldn't do that?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Sen said:


> You're saying someone who's decent with a computer couldn't do that?


 As someone who is "decent" in computers and worked in film industry.. I'd say it is cheaper to buy that equipment and create that setup than to fake the video.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

My main reason for favoring Pharmacom is due to (in my oppoinion) their gear is Sterile or at least a much better chance it's clean rather than other small UGLs.

For me price really is negligible when quality and sterility comes into play.

Personally I believe those videos above are genuine Pharmacom setups.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

Tomahawk said:


> As someone who is "decent" in computers and worked in film industry.. I'd say it is cheaper to buy that equipment and create that setup than to fake the video.


 Well that settles it then.

Would explain why they're more expensive than most other labs.


----------



## WannabeAesthetics (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks guys much appreciated for you're comments and info I've got my hands on some anavar at 10mg, what dosages would take?


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

WannabeAesthetics said:


> Thanks guys much appreciated for you're comments and info I've got my hands on some anavar at 10mg, what dosages would take?


 50-100 mg daily


----------



## feelinfine (Sep 26, 2017)

MarkyMark said:


> For me price really is negligible when quality and sterility comes into play.


 Anyone brew their own oil here? It seems simple enough and I took a bunch of advanced chem lab courses during university so I am familiar with the process.

The only thing that worries me is importing raw powders is way more sketchy than finished oils in vials. Don't want to catch manufacturing/distribution charges.


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

There's alot of money behind Pharmacom, I wouldn't believe for one minute that they are using that fancy lab.

Having been in Moldova I'd be inclined to assume it's being made in a garage somewhere lol, it's the most corrupt dodgy place I've ever been. Nothing is as it seems there at al


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

I have used a number of their products and have been pleased with all of them. As has been said, if money isn't an issue, then don't be afraid to give them a go, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Tomahawk said:


> As someone who is "decent" in computers and worked in film industry.. I'd say it is cheaper to buy that equipment and create that setup than to fake the video.


 Agreed, that would be a total nightmare to fake haha.


----------



## Iron Horse (Oct 25, 2012)

The only lab i use now - expensive but you can guarantee good quality. You get what you pay for


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

Odds are high that Pharmacom /balkan/sp are all the one.


----------



## feelinfine (Sep 26, 2017)

Iron Horse said:


> The only lab i use now - expensive but you can guarantee good quality. You get what you pay for


 Is it that much better than TM? Because it is twice the cost. Time to run another cycle and I feel like a kid on xmas.


----------



## Drol (Sep 5, 2017)

Good from the bits I used. Does the extra cost justify choosing them over other UGL's though? f**k no. I bought some once in a sale which made it the same prices as other labs at the time just to try it otherwise I'd have never bothered. It's the same as anything else on the market just well marketed with smart packaging - of course that attracts idiots thinking their lack of gains is due to gear quality, like this will be the missing piece. I tell you now I don't know anyone competing on anything that people aren't using in huge amounts here already.


----------



## Iron Horse (Oct 25, 2012)

feelinfine said:


> Is it that much better than TM? Because it is twice the cost. Time to run another cycle and I feel like a kid on xmas.


 I bought a whole batch of TM and it didnt agree with me, PIP was real bad so i stopped it after a couple weeks and went back to Pharmacom. I know TM is good stuff though from all the reviews out there, just seems im the only person in the whole world that gets crippling PIP off it!


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

Iron Horse said:


> I bought a whole batch of TM and it didnt agree with me, PIP was real bad so i stopped it after a couple weeks and went back to Pharmacom. I know TM is good stuff though from all the reviews out there, just seems im the only person in the whole world that gets crippling PIP off it!


 I brought 4 boxes of there Test C 200mg 1ml amps, but the last two amps I used only comes to 0.9 or 0.8 on the syringe.... So it seems there amps might be under.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Lowkii said:


> I brought 4 boxes of there Test C 200mg 1ml amps, but the last two amps I used only comes to 0.9 or 0.8 on the syringe.... So it seems there amps might be under.
> 
> View attachment 152271


 Normal to get 0.9 , the other 0.1 is in the space between the barrel and needle


----------



## Apupil (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi guys first post here

If the codes check out on there site does that mean it's definitely legit?


----------



## feelinfine (Sep 26, 2017)

Iron Horse said:


> I bought a whole batch of TM and it didnt agree with me, PIP was real bad so i stopped it after a couple weeks and went back to Pharmacom. I know TM is good stuff though from all the reviews out there, just seems im the only person in the whole world that gets crippling PIP off it!


 Sounds like you had a bad reaction to the carrier oil. Yeah TM/SG have a good rep around here. But I don't like high concentration oils so just gonna use TM. I always warm up the vials in a tea cup filled with hot water before I pull and pin. Zero pip now and I can really load up the ccs even on smaller muscle groups like delts.



Lowkii said:


> I brought 4 boxes of there Test C 200mg 1ml amps, but the last two amps I used only comes to 0.9 or 0.8 on the syringe.... So it seems there amps might be under.


 Never using amps again. Last time the amp shattered in my hand and sliced opened my thumb. I like the idea of single usage amps but too much of a hassle. Plus I read you are supposed to pull from it with a filtering syringe so you don't end up injecting tiny glass particles - which I didn't do.


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

feelinfine said:


> Sounds like you had a bad reaction to the carrier oil. Yeah TM/SG have a good rep around here. But I don't like high concentration oils so just gonna use TM. I always warm up the vials in a tea cup filled with hot water before I pull and pin. Zero pip now and I can really load up the ccs even on smaller muscle groups like delts.
> 
> Never using amps again. Last time the amp shattered in my hand and sliced opened my thumb. I like the idea of single usage amps but too much of a hassle. Plus I read you are supposed to pull from it with a filtering syringe so you don't end up injecting tiny glass particles - which I didn't do.


 from what i've read most don't use a filter needle. i didn't use one either and was fine.


----------

